# What would you do?



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Neighbour who is a good mate got himself a VW camper, some rust and numerous small dents

He has arranged for the rust, dents together with a total respray for £800!!!

He doesn't know what type of paint they will use, whether it will be oven baked or whether it will have a clear coat.

My instinct is this might not go well for £800

Views please,


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

what results is he expecting ?

guessing they fill over the rust and paint it one colour ....would way into the thousands to get it reasonbly nice


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe he's realistic in his expectation?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Maybe he's realistic in his expectation?


Maybe, it's such a lovely van, just don't want him having issues later on possibly


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

steveo3002 said:


> what results is he expecting ?
> 
> guessing they fill over the rust and paint it one colour ....would way into the thousands to get it reasonbly nice


It is stunning, brand new wheels, fully loaded inside, just the odd bit of rust and usual dents, it's mustard colour so blending odd panels may prove difficult so full respray is probably best


----------

